# neon tetra



## James (Jul 2, 2008)

I was wondering if I could put neon tetras and a blue ram together with a convict cichlid?

thankyou


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Neons and rams yes. neons and convicts probably not. rams and convicts not likely. convicts would make both neons and rams very nervous in my view. but you better not risk it with rams or I'll sich my dog on ya! :x


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

What is the size of your tank? Unless it is quite large, I'd say no, as the convict and ram will fight quite a bit. Either of those cichlids should be fine with the neons though.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Wouldn't be much of a fight between a convict and a ram in my view. Tried keeping bloodfin tetras with convicts. Worked for a while, but tetras kept vanishing or I should say pieces of them kept vanishing.Perhaps it was my fault . I have only fed my fish once a day for some years now. After feeding 's the tetras were forced to forage the bottom which helped with water quality but convicts no doubt viewed them as competiton.


----------

